# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Вся Российская Авиация в Кубинке!

## Антоха

Это было что-то с чем-то!!! Кого там не было, те не просто пролетают, а я бы даже сказал нервно курят!!! 
Говорю это без издевки, потому-то практически все московские споттеры были замечены сегодня в Кубинке, а значит "пролетевших" практически нет :Biggrin: 

Первым прилетел МиГ-35

погода звенела и фотографии почучились просто на 5+

----------


## Антоха

потом нарисовался Су-35... повыпендривался над аэродромом... сделал проход и наконец приземлился :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

как по закону подлости пришел мощный фронт... солнце закрыло... и блин его так...  началось самое мощное и завораживающее зрелище!!!

Ту-95 №15 "Калуга"!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Антоха

Ту-160 №08 "Виталий Копылов" (исправлено автором)

----------


## Антоха

Ту-22 №15... безымянный, но с офигенной крылатой ракетой под брюхом!!!

----------


## Антоха

Пользуясь случаем, передаю привет "империалистам и прочим разжигателям войны -  у нас теперь есть целых ДВА Су-34 и нам пофиг все ваши системы ПРО))))))))))

----------


## AC

> Ту-160 №08 "Виталий Крылов"


Спасибо!!! Только Ту-160 №08 он "КОПылов", а не "КРылов"...  :Smile: 
А что ж это за слет там был сегодня такой?...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

Су-34 №02 - самолет настолько крутой, что ему вооружение ваще не требуется! у него рота спецназа помещается в подвесном топливном баке и если шо, он может их сбросить на любых террористов... а уж эти пацаны (наш спецназ) любому саддаму наваляют)))

----------


## Антоха

менее крутой и оттого более вооруженный Су-34 №02 "Святитель"

----------


## Антоха

мои любимые МиГ-29!!! Прошу наслаждаться внешним видом и выдвижной штангой дозаправки :Cool: 

Первой пришла безымянная "спарка".. скорее всего из числа известных всему миру "алжирцев"

----------


## Антоха

через некоторое время после нее приземлился боевой МиГ-29СМТ! Красавец! жаль тока что ракеток на него не подвесили... видать нет их еще в нашей бедной армии... 
чуть позже стало понятно, что мой любимый самоль еще более крут, чем Су-27СМ!  который учебными балванками "украсили" ))))

----------


## Антоха

> Спасибо!!! Только Ту-160 №08 он "КОПылов", а не "КРылов"... 
> А что ж это за слет там был сегодня такой?...


виноват.. исправился уже... НЕ ЗНАЮ ЧТО ТАМ БЫЛ ЗА СЛЕТ :Wink:  и пока в СМИ официально не объявят, даже ЗНАТЬ НЕ ХОЧУ :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

Завершая тему с МиГами ставим фотку модернизированного перехватчика МиГ-31БМ :Cool: 
Очень хороший самолет был, а теперь еще лучше стал! И эмблема ему к лицу! Интересно когда на липецких МиГ-29 нарисуют крылатую звезду? :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

Финальная точка - моддернизорованный Су-24. Вы тока гляньте на его подвеску!!! песня!!! ни разу в жизни такого не видел :Rolleyes: !!! класс!

----------


## Антоха

упс.. чуть не забыл про "голубя мира" Су-27СМ :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Финальная точка - моддернизорованный Су-24. Вы тока гляньте на его подвеску!!! песня!!! ни разу в жизни такого не видел!!! класс!


Н-да... Только это Су-24, модернизированный еще "Гефестом"...  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> виноват.. исправился уже... НЕ ЗНАЮ ЧТО ТАМ БЫЛ ЗА СЛЕТ и пока в СМИ официально не объявят, даже ЗНАТЬ НЕ ХОЧУ


А-а-а... Ну, тогда все понятно... Кстати, говорили, что туда должен был слететься еще и ЗРК С-400 по этому поводу...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Это будет позже.
По поводу Гефеста - что-то говорят о том, что в Осетии это себя лучше проявило чем М2

----------


## Mad_cat

Приятно смотреть на ухоженные самолеты. Но "алжирцы" просто блеск Всетаки новый самолет это новый самолет никакая модернизация с КВР не заставят самолет выглядить вот так :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Кстати, куда в итоге пошли алжирские спарки? судя по окраске их тоже можно ждать в каком-нибудь ИАПе?

----------


## Pilot

А никуда пока не пошли :( ИАП будет курский, точнее авиабаза и Липецк

----------


## AC

> Это будет позже.
> По поводу Гефеста - что-то говорят о том, что в Осетии это себя лучше проявило чем М2


Да, я тоже слышал об этом от весьма авторитетных товарищей...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Это было что-то с чем-то!!! Кого там не было, те не просто пролетают, а я бы даже сказал нервно курят!!! 
> Говорю это без издевки, потому-то практически все московские споттеры были замечены сегодня в Кубинке, а значит "пролетевших" практически нет


Еще пара репортажей:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/Konstantin_Ml/2009/2303/
http://t5.gallery.ru/watch?a=kBg-ccHd

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Пользуясь случаем, передаю привет "империалистам и прочим разжигателям войны -  у нас теперь есть целых ДВА Су-34 и нам пофиг все ваши системы ПРО))))))))))


Ну вообще-то три... Так что держитесь крепче, империалисты!  :Biggrin: 




> менее крутой и оттого более вооруженный Су-34 №02 "Святитель"


Вооружением это можно назвать с натяжкой.  :Frown:  На таком самолете видеть такое вооружение просто противно.




> мои любимые МиГ-29!!! Прошу наслаждаться внешним видом и выдвижной штангой дозаправки
> 
> Первой пришла безымянная "спарка".. скорее всего из числа известных всему миру "алжирцев"


Да, окраска соответствующая! Раз покрашенная, то можно не бояться, что перепродадут папуасам.  




> Финальная точка - моддернизорованный Су-24. Вы тока гляньте на его подвеску!!! песня!!! ни разу в жизни такого не видел!!! класс!


Эмм.. А можно вопрос дилетанта-что это там подвешено?

----------


## Слухач

Спасибо за познавательную информацию о самолетах и фотографии... С чего взяли, что МиГ-31 является БМ? В чём отличия? Откуда прилетел?

На самом деле прямая трансяция по аьске шла активно сегодня о информации над точкой. Были в курсе всего, но уверяю Вас очень многиие любители боевой авиации приехать не смогли по ряду причин. Я вот тоже не был, и знаю, что оказаться там не смог бы при всём, желании хоть и находился в 80 км... И дело не в том, что было мало информации. Все кто имеют хороших друзей или завязки - знали о предстоящем слёте и знали заранее...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

а есть инфа когда показ и будут ли дем.полеты? когда будут разлетаться?

----------


## Morphine

> Эмм.. А можно вопрос дилетанта-что это там подвешено?


Если вопрос о ракетах, то похоже на Х-25мл

----------


## Serega

> Если вопрос о ракетах, то похоже на Х-25мл


 - точнее, на их макеты.

----------


## Morphine

> - точнее, на их макеты.


Ну тогда я тоже задам вопрос дилетанта.
А как отличить на таком фото макет от боевой ракеты?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Ну тогда я тоже задам вопрос дилетанта.
> А как отличить на таком фото макет от боевой ракеты?


Кто ж на смотр с боевыми полетит?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

У МиГ-31БМ из внешних отличий увидел только новые пилоны с АПУ-72 под Р-73 да зеркало на козырьке фонаря перед летчиком.

----------


## Pilot

Показ наземный. Пока не ясно, разрешат ли снимать. Chizh, основные отличия определил точно :) БМ из Саваслейки, смотрите на заборник, там эмблема

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Показ наземный.


:( доступа к технике тоже не будет? когда разлет?

----------


## Pilot

ну, я бы не рисковал проникнуть на базу в этот показ без разрешения. Разлет после показа.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ну, я бы не рисковал проникнуть на базу в этот показ без разрешения. Разлет после показа.


известно во сколько сам показ?

----------


## AC

Кстати, для полного комплекта, так сказать, не хватает еще, типа, А-50, Ми-28Н, Ми-24ПН, Ми-8МТВ-5, "Ансата-У"... Не ожидаются они на Кубинке?...

----------


## Pilot

Мож сегодня прилетят. Время показа никто не скажет.

----------


## airwolf

Антоха спасибо за реппортаж!!!!
Получается что МиГ-31 БН второй уже в Савастлейке?! У первого бортовой номер № 92  :Smile: 
http://photo.strizhi.info/d/142843-4/DSC00078.JPG

----------


## AC

> Антоха спасибо за реппортаж!!!!
> Получается что МиГ-31 БН второй уже в Савастлейке?! У первого бортовой номер № 92 
> http://photo.strizhi.info/d/142843-4/DSC00078.JPG


Так их передавали вроде парой сразу год назад:
http://www.rg.ru/2008/03/25/reg-chernoz/mig-poleta.html

----------


## AC

> У первого бортовой номер № 92 
> http://photo.strizhi.info/d/142843-4/DSC00078.JPG


А 92-й борт известен тем, что на нем лично тов. Зелин в Краснодаре в ноябре прошлого года рассекал...  :Smile: 
http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/0811/da/49c65081c1ba.jpg
Фото отседа:
http://forum.evvaul.com/index.php?topic=993.930

----------


## Pilot

Их уже не два и не только в Саваслейке ;)

----------


## airwolf

> А 92-й борт известен тем, что на нем лично тов. Зелин в Краснодаре в ноябре прошлого года рассекал...


А я лично это видел  :Smile:

----------


## AC

:Smile: 


> Их уже не два и не только в Саваслейке ;)


Так их и в марте прошлого года было уже не два...

----------


## AC

> А я лично это видел


Дык, я так и понял, судя по фото...  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

по некоторым данным 25-го репетиция, показ 27-го

----------


## AC

> Мож сегодня прилетят...


Судя по вчерашним постингам тут...
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=21250&page=3
...прилетели еще А-50 и Ан-22 (это как минимум).
 :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## Туляк

Да, походу это и есть вся российская авиация...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да, походу это и есть вся российская авиация...


Боевая. И то не вся.  :Smile:  Да и не вся российская.

----------


## AC

> ...Прилетели еще А-50 и Ан-22 (это как минимум).


Да! И "Руслана"... "Руслана" еще на Кубинке не хвататет!...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да! И "Руслана"... "Руслана" еще на Кубинке не хвататет!...


Ил-78?  :Smile:  Транспортники небольшие, тот же Ил-112? Не вся, не вся...

----------


## AC

> Ил-78?  Транспортники небольшие, тот же Ил-112? Не вся, не вся...


Ил-78М прилетел -- №31.
А Ил-112... -- так нет такого самолета пока что...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ил-78М прилетел -- №31.
> А Ил-112... -- так нет такого самолета пока что...


Разве нет еще летного образца?  :Confused:  Так сколько же его тогда делают уже...

----------


## AC

> Разве нет еще летного образца?  Так сколько же его тогда делают уже...


Пока нет...

----------


## AC

> по некоторым данным 25-го репетиция, показ 27-го


И что? Была 25-го репетиция то?...  :Confused:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> И что? Была 25-го репетиция то?...


показ-то наземный. четко под полет готовятся РВ, С, + 34-ки, как самые что ни на есть сверхновые ВВС. а так - прошла стая генералов и людей в "гражданке". высказали замечания. сегодня прошли снова... также сегодня потихоньку зашевелились к полетам.
дата/время по-прежнему скрывается, уже прозвучало "3-5 апреля"; народ взвыл, все хотят домой, аборигены хотят чтоб гости улетели и снова началась спокойная жизнь... но пока что готовятся на завтра.
(да и сам на "Кубу" поеду... "окопаюсь" в створе :)
кстати, самые хитрые "аборигены" от такого ужаса предпочли спрятаться в наряды - до грызни доходит))) ибо уж лучше дремать где-нибудь, или прятаться патрулем, чем в таком раскладе по бетонке скакать...

----------


## Pilot

Я бы не рекомендовал прятаться в створе, там разбираться не станут.

----------


## Туляк

> Я бы не рекомендовал прятаться в створе, там разбираться не станут.


Поддерживаю. Когда в Туле президента ждали, то ФСБ всю территорию а/д с городком перешерстило.

----------


## AC

Кубинка разминается... А "мероприятия" то все нет и нет...  :Smile: 
http://russianplanes.net/ID5740

----------


## AC

> Кубинка разминается... А "мероприятия" то все нет и нет... 
> http://russianplanes.net/ID5740


Обошлось, слава Богу...
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...1238156024/9#9

----------


## Туляк

> Обошлось, слава Богу...
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...1238156024/9#9


Не открывается ссылка...

----------


## AC

> Не открывается ссылка...


*Пишет там сегодня в 19:57:49 Valeraplan:*
"Сегодня в полете произошло разрушение правого двигателя на 08-ой. Алекс экстренно сажал  МиГ на одном двигателе. Лопатки все в муку, внутри все покорежено, какие-то метллические осколки, а Алексей как всегда невозмутим, как будто ничего и не произошло. Молодчина!!!".

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот еще хорошая фотосессия: http://users.livejournal.com/_arx_/118711.html#cutid1

----------


## Высотник

барин приехал :)

http://www.itar-tass.com/level2.html...0155&PageNum=0



> КУБИНКА /Московская область/, 28 марта. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Президент России Дмитрий Медведев прибыл на авиабазу ВВС России Кубинка. Глава государства осмотрит здесь образцы военной техники - как стоящие на вооружение, так и перспективные. 
> 
> Медведев начал осмотр с образцов вооружений и военной техники ПВО. Здесь представлены, в частности, зенитный ракетно-пушечный комплекс ближнего действия 96К6 "Панцырь-С", многоканальные зенитные ракетные системы С-300 и С-400. 
> 
> После осмотра техники ПВО президент ознакомится и с образцами самолетов.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> барин приехал :)
> 
> http://www.itar-tass.com/level2.html...0155&PageNum=0


И что это даст?  :Smile:  Или просто на самолетики захотелось посмотреть?  :Biggrin:  Ведь, я так понимаю, никаких форумов с разработчиками, заводами-изготовителями не будет?

----------


## Высотник

> Или просто на самолетики захотелось посмотреть?


посмотреть, покататься... в вертолётах посидел, на Су-34 полетал  :Biggrin:

----------


## Туляк

АС, спасибо за пояснение! :)

----------


## Антоха

отличное фото Су-34 на посадке!!! мега класс!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> посмотреть, покататься... в вертолётах посидел, на Су-34 полетал


Ну на самолетиках полетать-это у них уже традиция такая.  :Smile:

----------


## forten07

> Ну на самолетиках полетать-это у них уже традиция такая.


Не традиция- как человек низкого роста желающий компенсировать свою ущербность на фоне Путина, он хочет показать что он не хуже и сделать имидж (Путин-Су-27УБ, Аргентинец- Ф-5 (самостоятельно +!), Ющ...-Су-27УБ (не в счет-закос под П и А), Медведь- Су-34).
Хотя стань бы Маккейн президентом- они бы все скисли- воевал и сбит был.

----------


## Антоха

> Не традиция- как человек низкого роста желающий компенсировать свою ущербность на фоне Путина...


иногда лучше несколько раз подумать, прежде чем говорить такие глупости :Wink:  Я не думаю, что Медведеву надо таким образом кому-то что-то доказывать, это исключительно информационный ход в поддержку армии и очередная возможность вне кабинетной декларации того, что Государство не планирует снижать расходы на закупку нового вооружения :Cool: 

З.Ы.: простите, а какой у Вас рост? :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

> Не традиция- как человек низкого роста желающий компенсировать свою ущербность на фоне Путина, он хочет показать что он не хуже и сделать имидж



Если бы он хотел только показать что он тоже полетал, то приехал бы на аэтодром, сел в самолет и все. Так он  часа два-три ходил и смотрел самолета, в некоторых полазил, посидел, интнресовался  что и как, поговорил со всеми экипажами, или, как минимум, поздоровался с каждым лично за руку. Что, поверьте, для военнослужащих почетно, как бы они ни относились к происходящему в армии и Президенту лично.

----------


## Nazar

> Не традиция- как человек низкого роста желающий компенсировать свою ущербность


Однажды , один очень известный человек маленького роста , сказал : " Вы меня не выше , вы меня длиннее" 
и вроде не ущербный человек был , всю европу на уши поставил.



> Хотя стань бы Маккейн президентом- они бы все скисли- воевал и сбит был.


Ну был у них не один президент воевавший и летчики были ( сын и отец ) и даже воевавший летчик был и что-то никто не скис.
Иногда , как в рекламе : " Лучше жевать , чем говорить" :Wink:

----------


## Туляк

> ...это исключительно информационный ход в поддержку армии и очередная возможность вне кабинетной декларации того, что Государство не планирует снижать расходы на закупку нового вооружения


Исключительно показушный ход и не более. Многое изменилось в ВВС к лучшему со времён первого полёта ВВП на Сушке? Да ни хрена не изменилось. Уверен, что и сейчас будет так же. ВВС накрываются изделием из меди. Если через год-полтора их не признают полностью небоеспособными, то это будет большииииим везением.

----------


## FLOGGER

А кто признать-то должен?
А вообще, ход, конечно, чисто пропагандистский, да и не оригинальный. Интересно, кто был инициатором этого мероприятия?

----------


## Туляк

> А кто признать-то должен?


Оно само собой признается, уже без громких лозунгов о массовом перевооружении и увеличении налёта л/с. При сегодняшних темпах старения техники из СССР и поступления новой из РФ ВВС ожидает, в лучшем случае, медленное вымирание как вида вооружённых сил.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Так, пессимисты! Читайте и вникайте:  :Smile: 

*За счет сэкономленных ресурсов в этом году для ВВС будут дополнительно приобретены 24 самолета - Медведев*

КУБИНКА, 30 марта. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев считает необходимым переходить от ремонта старой авиатехники к закупкам новой. Кроме того, он призвал активнее развивать практическую летную подготовку российских летчиков.

"Многое нам еще предстоит сделать", - отметил Медведев в ходе посещения 28 марта авиабазы Кубинка. "Конечно, важно менять парк самолетов", - считает он. "За счет сэкономленных ресурсов мы уже в этом году сможем выйти на приобретение дополнительно 24 машин", - сообщил он.

"И нужно уходить от ремонта к приобретению новых самолетов", - считает президент.

Вторым важным направлением Медведев назвал развитие практической подготовки летчиков. "Летать надо больше и на современных машинах", - заявил президент. "Надо выходить в этом смысле на новый уровень", - заявил он.

"У нас богатая история в смысле авиации и нельзя растерять то, что уже наработано", - заявил Медведев. "В это нужно вкладывать и деньги, и интеллектуальные ресурсы", - заявил президент.

Медведев также отметил, что после посещения авиабазы Кубинка он стал лучше понимать проблемы ВВС. "Я доволен, что так компактно за три часа осмотрел практически все, что у нас есть, и узнал о проблемах", - сказал он. "По итогам этого визита мы с министром и главнокомандующим встретимся и все обсудим", - пообещал он.

Разбирайте на цитаты!  :Biggrin:  Вот видите, говорите, что правительство не в курсе состояния ВВС... А он вот после Кубинки узнал о проблемах! Мне даже страшно подумать, что он узнает, если посетит строевой полк...  :Eek:  От это будет открытие!

Ах да, источник: http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=68608&cid=25

----------


## Pilot

вчера отсматривал исходники, там много чего говорил он и еще больше говорили ему. Вот теперь посмотреть бы что из этого получится. 24 самолета - это Су-27 и Су-30 + 8 вертолетов

----------


## Антоха

Черт!!! Говорил я, что надо было его в МиГ-35 сажать, а не в этого утконоса!! Тогда бы он не 24 самолета пообещал, а 124!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> вчера отсматривал исходники, там много чего говорил он и еще больше говорили ему. Вот теперь посмотреть бы что из этого получится. 24 самолета - это Су-27 и Су-30 + 8 вертолетов


ага, да еще и "уже в этом году". интересно, а промышленность в курсе столь грандиозных планов? "потянут" ли?

----------


## Туляк

24 самолёта? Это две эскадрильи. С учётом выбывания хотя бы трети забракованных 29-х + списания матчасти по износу, получается не густо. Есть информация, что США для армии Ирака намерено закупить два десятка Ми-17. Каково сравнение? Да и планы поставки этих 24-х не внушают уверенности. 
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/5/71...59925_58.shtml
Письмецо там интересное выложено (сообщение от 12:21:01). 

ПС: есть кто-нибудь из Торжка?

----------


## Высотник

> Письмецо там интересное выложено (сообщение от 12:21:01).


"Совсем недавно в редакцию сайта КПЕ пришло письмо от сотрудника"

смешно. это "письмо" в газете Завтра было опубликовано 17 сентября 2008 года под названием "исповедь технократа":
http://zavtra.ru/cgi//veil//data/zavtra/08/774/22.html

учитывая что никто ссылок на газету не даёт, плагиат чистой воды.

_о имени того кто его сочинял у меня есть подозрения. к "невыездным" этот человек отношения не имеет. это чистое ИМХО. в религиозные диспуты вдаваться не собираюсь и спорить со мной по этому поводу не надо._

----------


## Туляк

Высотник, за ссылку спасибо! А плагиат или нет, не важно. Картинка вырисовывается нехорошая, неоптимистическая. И весь этот маскарад со смотром в Кубинке и полетушками презика дальше привычной показухи вряд ли потянет. 

Есть ещё такая темка: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/0/5/84...260105_1.shtml
Ну, кто ещё из военных может похвастаться зарплатой 110т.р. в месяц?

----------


## Туляк

Хоть и не совсем в тему, но за пару дней до смотра в "Кубе" от нас ушли три 24-х борта. Спрашиваю у ребят: куда? В Торжок. А на фига? Говорят, там летать не на чем...
Потому и хотелось бы спросить торжковских ребят: что там вообще происходит?

----------


## AC

> вчера отсматривал исходники, там много чего говорил он и еще больше говорили ему. Вот теперь посмотреть бы что из этого получится. 24 самолета - это Су-27 и Су-30 + 8 вертолетов


 :Confused:  А это не про 24 СМТ шла речь вообще? Просто помимо про "24 в этом году" (вцелом), он еще в какой-то момент пробросил фразу про "закупим еще 12". А пока поставлено в этом году как раз только 12 СМТ (2 в Липецк + 10 в Курск)...

----------


## Nazar

> Есть ещё такая темка: http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/0/5/84...260105_1.shtml
> Ну, кто ещё из военных может похвастаться зарплатой 110т.р. в месяц?


Я по телевизору когда услышал , сам удивился , в средней полосе ?
В позапрошлом году на Севере зарплата ком.полка , составляла около 70-75 т.р.

----------


## Pilot

нет, это не СМТ. СМТ до конца года должны быть в строю. как и УБ алжирские. Кстати, они не УБТ, а просто УБ ;)

----------


## Pilot

я уже где-то писал. Он сказал что это по 400 приказу и получил пока всего один раз

----------


## Mig

> смешно. это "письмо" в газете Завтра было опубликовано 17 сентября 2008 года под названием "исповедь технократа"


Это даже не смешно... Бред сивой кобылы, написанный или прыщавым лимоновцем, замученным онанизмом, или седым кандидатом истории КПСС, живущим в каких-то эфимериях...

Разве человек, РЕАЛЬНО связанный с оборонкой и отличающий "мотор" от  "двигателя", мог написать такую "гуманитарную" околесицу:

 "ПРЕЗИДЕНТ СТАЛ знакомиться с комплексом Искандер, там ракеты мы посылаем за тысячи  :Tongue:  километров, там стоят наши движки. Президент разговаривал с разработчиком комплекса 3 часа, мы все ожидаем принятия решения о постройке заводов _(????)_, потому что Искандер надо делать на конвейере _(?!?!?!)_. В результате всё заканчивается ничем. И так везде. У нас есть очень хороший самолет Су-34. Это штурмовик  :Tongue: , единственный современный самолет, на котором стоит постановщик помех  :Tongue: , и он может совершенно спокойно преодолеть ПВО и пустить ракету _(одну!!!!)_. Но, к сожалению, завод, на котором они делаются, может их в год делать единицы. Зарплата на заводе мала, сам он находится в крупном городе Новосибирске, где эта зарплата ничего не решает, и человек, имеющий нормальную квалификацию инженера, техника, технолога, может прийти на другой завод, и заработать там ровно в 2-3-4 раза _(????)_ больше.....

----------


## Туляк

Если опустить технические тонкости и подробности, то общий смысл проблемы не меняется. Вопрос встречный: где те самые 40 самолётов (Су-34), обещанные народу пару лет назад? Хотя бы четверть из обещанного построили? 
А зарплата рядового инженера оборонного предприятия в действительности представляет довольно жалкое зрелище. И любой инженер действительно может уйти на другое предприятие, завод ли, торговая фирма, сфера обслуживания, и зарабатывать там вдвое больше.
Что нам дальность полёта Искандера, если, якобы, перспективная С-400 глушится разработками 70-х годов как два пальца?..

----------


## timsz

Да не обещал никто 40 Су-34. Говорили о том, что планируют перевооружить полк. Только "планировать" и "обещать" - это разные вещи. Его только на вооружение приняли, а про производство десятков самолетов говорить начали еще задолго до принятия на вооружение.

Просто журналистам достаточно услышать пару цифр, чтобы появилась статья под бравым заголовком типа "Скоро на вооружение поступят 40 новейших бомбардировщиков". Хорошо, если в самой статье будет написано, что на самом деле планируют, а то ведь поместят то, как журналист, который в авиации ничего не понимает, перевел чьи-то слова.

Сами подумайте: вот сделали полк Су-34. И что с ними делать? Под него есть уже инфраструктура, тактика применения, боеприпасы, снабжение, пилоты? Не делается все это быстро. И штамповать самолеты, которые непонятно как применять никому не надо. Это же не игрушки. МиГ-29СМТ войска получили, а самолеты стоят, ждут пока с ними научатся обращаться. И это лишь модификация освоенного самолета, а не совершенно новый бомбардировщик.

----------


## BSA

клепают массово до боли похожие образцы вооружений

----------


## Nazar

2 BSA
Убедительная просьба , не вставляйте объемные картинки в текст , пользуйтесь функцией "Управление вложениями"
Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## BSA

> 2 BSA
> Убедительная просьба , не вставляйте объемные картинки в текст , пользуйтесь функцией "Управление вложениями"
> Спасибо за понимание.


ОК, спсб за пояснение, учту в дальнейшем.

----------

